# Door frame for Check reveal



## marcus (8 Nov 2022)

I need to make a door frame to go in a traditional check reveal and am wondering about what the standard dimensions would be. I have allowed 50mm for the width of frame that is visible, I'm wondering how much more is generally added for the rebate. Im thinking another 50mm, is that about right? 

PS I get to tell the builder how big a rebate to make, so it's just a matter of what is 'normal'.


----------



## marcus (8 Nov 2022)

Have received an answer privately, so know what I am doing now, thanks for reading!


----------



## johnnyb (8 Nov 2022)

before you go tell us what a check reveal is?


----------



## marcus (8 Nov 2022)

Basically the rebate formed in brickwork to take a sash window or door, so that the frame sits behind the front course of bricks. At least that's what it's called in these parts ...


----------



## johnnyb (9 Nov 2022)

ahhh I know what you mean. I've worked on these in victorian houses. the last one I made an identical frame with a drawbored slot m and t and folded it into the space. the original frame was held at the bottom with 2 big square iron studs held in a stone step with lead. it worked perfectly and was relatively plumb!


----------



## johnnyb (9 Nov 2022)

that frame was fairly chunky like 3 by 3 with maybe an inch and 1/4 sticking beyond the rebate leaving 3/4 clearance between door brickwork. I've got a photo but not in situ.


----------



## Jacob (9 Nov 2022)

marcus said:


> I need to make a door frame to go in a traditional check reveal and am wondering about what the standard dimensions would be. I have allowed 50mm for the width of frame that is visible, I'm wondering how much more is generally added for the rebate. Im thinking another 50mm, is that about right?
> 
> PS I get to tell the builder how big a rebate to make, so it's just a matter of what is 'normal'.


There is no normal. I'm used to deep rebates in the masonry in old buildings such that sash window boxes and door frames are set back and only show an inch from the outside. Looks very neat!
Had to google "check" reveal and it seems to mean any sized offset reveal where the outside masonry laps over the fitted frame. Looks neat as there is no line of mastic or pointing to see, and will weather better.
It's a design choice and it's up to you!
The critical thing is the width of the door itself. Either so-called "standard" widths or anything you choose. 3' is good for a big front door, 2'6" is common.


----------

